# arctic raider, picture wanted trawler from Hull



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Can Anybody Help With A Picture Of The Arctic Raider And Arctic Privateer Or Was It The Same Ship, I Cant Find Any Pics Of This Trawler Was a Hull Trawler With boyd Line 60s And 70s.

Thnks Don

Im Also After A Photo Of The Miranda Formely The Albatross


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

*Arctic Raider/Privateer*

Hi Don

Small pictures of both boats in "Hull & Grimsby Stern Trawlre Fleets 1961-1968" Compiled by Michael Thompson, printed by Hutton Press 1988. If you can't get any other pictures, I'll lend you the book

Norman


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

*Arctic Raider/Privateer*

undefinedHi Don

Small pictures of both boats in "Hull & Grimsby Stern Trawlre Fleets 1961-1968" Compiled by Michael Thompson, printed by Hutton Press 1988. If you can't get any other pictures, I'll lend you the book

Norman


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

welcome Don, give us a bit of profile mate (*))


----------



## tercar (Jan 17, 2006)

*Hull Trawlers*

Try Valeries Videos of Hull. They have lots of videos etc, especially a history of Boyd Line. Vol. iv I think of Distant Waters. I will search through for any furher info.
My Dad was Skipper of one of them.


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

*Miranda*

Hi,

I am assuming this is the Miranda you are looking for....

home.freeuk.net/nigelhadley/homepage.htm


Cheers

Trawldoor


----------

